# Android phone sync market



## eaheer (Jun 9, 2011)

Just an FYI to you android users. You can sign into the Android market on your computer and browse all the apps, and games. You can even download them and install them from your computer and they will be installed onto your android phone. You do have to login to the Market online with the same user and password you use on your android phone.

Just thought I would share this with you.

https://*market*.*android*.com/


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I do this often.


----------



## bubble07 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cool! Looks pretty sweet. It'll come in handy when I want to download a heap of apps and want something easier to navigate with to find them.


----------



## eaheer (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes it works great. Keep in mind if you download an app via internet to your phone, don't re-download if you don't see it come in right away. Sometimes the server takes a while.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I stay logged in, even thought I have a 4g Epic, its still faster on the computer that the phone.


----------

